# Backyard Park



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

sounds like you'll have a nice little park to play on. 
the 20* angle sounds sharp, but I've never built one so can't say for certainty. 

since your going to make all this have you considered making a snow machine as well. IN, not sure how much snow you get. Hate to go through all this effort and not have enough snow to play on. Homemade snow machine

Can't wait to see some pics. My son and I built a box but never finished it, meaning I never got the HDPD top to actually use it. I did get a nice PVC like 8" pipe and black corrugated pipe for free to play on. That was a great score !!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

slyder said:


> sounds like you'll have a nice little park to play on.
> the 20* angle sounds sharp, but I've never built one so can't say for certainty.
> 
> since your going to make all this have you considered making a snow machine as well. IN, not sure how much snow you get. Hate to go through all this effort and not have enough snow to play on. Homemade snow machine
> ...


I have considered making a snow machine. We've actually got a decent amount of snow the last few years. They are calling for a really wet winter here, so I'm hoping they are right. If not, I'll try a machine.

I guess I actually mean a 160 degree kink. I would cut a 10 degree bevel on each pipe. I may need more than that though. 22.5 on each seems too steep, maybe 15 degree on each.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

After some more research, I guess Slyder was right and 20 degrees might be too much. I think I'll go with 15 degrees, but also going to do a flat down rail. Anybody have an opinion on minimum length on the down portion if I go flat down flat? I probably only have enough pipe for a good lenght of flat down rather than flat down flat.

I got called out to work this past weekend so I have yet to get started really. I'm going to start bending tubing for the coping on the box today. I'm going to make one that has a tube coping all the way around the top with a sheet of HPDE in the center. I like the idea of no sharp edges for my kids. And my old ass too. I'll post some pics when I get something worth looking at. I have to go to NYC this weekend, so it will be next week before much progress is made.


----------



## Deacon (Mar 2, 2013)

here's the 8' I built 2 summers ago... Those screws on top are actually countersunk decking screws, it's just hard to tell in this photo.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

That looks good Deacon. I'm overcomplicating mine like I seem to do everything.

Here's the coping for my box mocked up. I got a bunch of free 4' tubing so I didn't get to bend it out of 1 piece. I still have to tig it all, that is why it looks squirrelly on the floor. Also it a pic of my bender, which after building the stand and making it a air over hydraulic unit, is my favorite tool.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Snowboard Addiction has training program for indoors...... might help with your progression.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

^^ JD Squared!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Snowboard Addiction has training program for indoors...... might help with your progression.


I have their balance bar. I have used a skateboard like they recommended at first, but I seem to get more out of it using an old snowboard. Just wears me out quicker obviously. If I had access to a tramp, I'd buy that board. There are no tramp places or gyms close that will let me use a board and I have yet to find a good used one for my house.



ETM said:


> ^^ JD Squared!


 Hell yeah! I wish the dies were a little cheaper, then I could buy them all. I'm slowly getting a few more when I can justify it.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

I've got my box done minus a bit of grinding, power brushing the rust off, and painting.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)




----------



## kev711 (Feb 7, 2013)

wow....that's a sick looking box! you can easily sell it..lol. i've made a little backyard park and i've made it so you don't need snow to use it. i was messing around with board slides in july...lol


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Thats better than some of the boxes in our park !!!

Very nice, can't wait for some vids of it in action


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

slyder said:


> Thats better than some of the boxes in our park !!!
> 
> Very nice, can't wait for some vids of it in action





kev711 said:


> wow....that's a sick looking box! you can easily sell it..lol. i've made a little backyard park and i've made it so you don't need snow to use it. i was messing around with board slides in july...lol


Thanks. I've thought about building a ramp for summertime use. Maybe after this season.

Hopefully I'll get some good video of me and my kids in action on this and the rails soon.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Nicely done. Almost enough of an excuse to go get a pipe bender from harbor freight. What's the total weight?


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

f00bar said:


> Nicely done. Almost enough of an excuse to go get a pipe bender from harbor freight. What's the total weight?


Thanks. I'd say it weighs about 75 lbs. I'll put it on a scale today and see exactly.


----------



## SnowDogWax (Nov 8, 2013)

Job well done.... would love to see video of this in action.....


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

SnowDogWax said:


> Job well done.... would love to see video of this in action.....


Thanks, man. Here are the final few pics of the box. Now on to the rails. I've decided on a 10' flat rail and a 10' flat with a 5' down at a 15 degree kink. I'll see how they turn out.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

One more pic. I snuck some cutting and welding in tonight at work.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

Wish I still had access to scrape metal like this to make some park features. 

Keep'em coming...:wavetowel2:


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

slyder said:


> Wish I still had access to scrape metal like this to make some park features.
> 
> Keep'em coming...:wavetowel2:


My brother-in-law runs a new steel division at a recycler. I get about any cut-offs I want for scrap prices. That is why I had so many pieces for the coping on the box. Also, I get a good discount on new steel if I can't wait for scrap.

If you have a decent recycler near you, you should be able to get about anything you want if you can wait for it to arrive or be willing to use a slightly different size. Sometimes it sucks power brushing all the rust or paint off, but if you have more time than money, it works out good. I'm lucky to have lots of down time at my work, so I can do whatever I want for short periods of time. So I have lots of time for projects like this.

I bought some Scotch Brite Bristle Discs to try out on this project. The pipe is obviously rusty and I would like to get it down to clean metal so it will be smoother for the boards. Once I get them in, I'll show how well they do. They are pricey, but if they take rust and mill scale off well, it will be totally worth it for me.


----------



## Hank Scorpio (Oct 3, 2013)

Lol I'm really jealous of all the cool rails and boxes members are making, I remember being a teenager and all we had to grind off the resorts were flaming mini-fridges:










Plus we had to run away from bears that smelled the food remnants in the fridge:










Would've been nice to have a proper backyard setup like some of you guys


----------



## Cr0_Reps_Smit (Jun 27, 2009)

Damnn I might have to have you build some features for my backyard park haha.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Cr0_Reps_Smit said:


> Damnn I might have to have you build some features for my backyard park haha.


Will do!! I'll trade you some work for another lesson. Haha.

Here are a few crappy pics of the rails. It was raining here, so I left them in the garage. I'm still waiting on my discs to arrive so I can clean up the rails and get them painted. I think they turned out good, but I won't know for sure until I bust my ass on them.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

Hank Scorpio said:


> Would've been nice to have a proper backyard setup like some of you guys


You probably had shitloads of fun on that fridge though.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

I finally got the rails cleaned up and painted. The scotch brite discs were not worth the money. The bristles tear off easy and become missiles hitting legs and gut. No better than a brush.


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

except you really need to rotate that pic now my neck hurts. 
For what I can tell looks awesome :dizzy:


----------



## larrytbull (Oct 30, 2013)

you can deliver them to.....

really nice work. Wish I had the mad skills to build that in my back yard


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

slyder said:


> except you really need to rotate that pic now my neck hurts.
> For what I can tell looks awesome :dizzy:


Thanks, fixed the pic.


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

larrytbull said:


> you can deliver them to.....
> 
> really nice work. Wish I had the mad skills to build that in my back yard


Thanks. It's really just a culmination of years of wanting to learn new skills and buying tools.


----------



## Ocho (Mar 13, 2011)

Wow, WBI! Great work!

This thread had me considering whether or not to load straight pipes from a dismantled chainlink fence I saw in a parking lot yesterday.

But I have box building plans first haha. 

I might just go back for the pipe though


----------



## SoCalSoul (Nov 13, 2013)

Dude....AWESOME work! The box...the rails...I want them all...jealous for sure...


----------



## lancemanly424 (Sep 4, 2014)

Extremely jealous from seeing all these setups!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

EatRideSleep said:


> Wow, WBI! Great work!
> 
> This thread had me considering whether or not to load straight pipes from a dismantled chainlink fence I saw in a parking lot yesterday.
> 
> ...





SoCalSoul said:


> Dude....AWESOME work! The box...the rails...I want them all...jealous for sure...





lancemanly424 said:


> Extremely jealous from seeing all these setups!


Thanks for the kind words. Now I just have to wait for snowfall. Or least low temps to blow my own. A snow machine may be my next little project.

I just wonder how long it takes to blow enough snow for a little park.


----------



## IdahoFreshies (Jul 9, 2011)

Very nice! I was planning on doing almost the same. A flat box and a kinked rail.


----------



## bentobox (Sep 14, 2014)

Damn you guys are lucky just casually building parks in your backyards.


----------

